# Must-Have Free Printables



## kburra (Jan 18, 2014)

Must-Have Free Printables
Most people only use their printers for documents and spreadsheets. Maybe you type up a letter, essay or a story and print it out to read or share. But if that's all you're using your printer for, you're not getting the most out of it.

Printers can do many things you might not expect. You just have to have the right tools. And you can download those tools for free. This list of free printables will turn your ordinary printer into a one-stop shop for all kinds of goodies.

But first you need the right tools. A good template is the key.

Using the printer templates from Free Printables, all you have to do is fill in the blanks and press print.

Free Printables
A website jam-packed with more than 27,000 printable templates and documents. The options run the gamut from business cards, calendars and certificates to games, maps, educational material, to-do lists, letters and much more.

The website is simple to navigate: just use the search bar on the left to locate the template you're looking for, or click the links to browse by category. The front page has several thumbnails of popular templates.

Once you find one you want, you'll need to click that you accept the terms of use before clicking the prominent download button. Most of the files are available in common DOC or PDF formats. You can open these with Microsoft Office and Adobe Reader.

http://www.freeprintable.net/

Office Templates
It's easy to take Microsoft Office for granted. But this suite of productivity software actually has a ton of features that make life a whole lot easier.

Office templates can make an impossible task simple by doing all the hard work for you. These include plenty of guides for printable documents like cards, brochures, labels and many more.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/te...CL100632981033

Music Paper
This is for all you musicians out there. Print off almost any type of blank sheet music at Music Paper.

You'll find specialized sheets for ensembles, choirs, bands, orchestras, solos and more. These include arrangements of many different sizes. There are guitar tablature sheets too.

http://people.virginia.edu/~pdr4h/musicpaper/

Printable Puzzles
No matter how far technology advances, there's no substitute for a good, old-fashioned brainteaser. Puzzles are some of humanity's oldest pastimes and for good reason: They keep your brain sharp, and they're fun too.

http://krazydad.com/


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, kburra. I'm onto the puzzles like a seagull on a chip.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you Kburra, another treasure for us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've found and used some printable graph paper templates but this is the mother lode.


----------



## Rainee (Jan 25, 2014)

Wonderful Kburra a good site and lots of goodies on there to print out .. thanks for sharing ..


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 30, 2014)

I love Krazydad's puzzles.  I'm also familiar with freeprintables.


----------

